# Can you use J30 brakes on a S13??



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I hope someone knows. Also if J30 and Z32 brakes are the same, or close.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Not the same part#'s


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

J30 aren't the same as the Z brakes, but they will bolt up. pretty much all RWD Nissans use the same geometry.. Skyline, 240SX, Z31, Z32, J30, Q45..


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I am trying to figure out if J30 hubs will fit on my S13. Someone said they used all rear Z32 hubs and S14 5 lug rotors and calipers. I have a set of 5 lug J30 brakes so I figured maybe the J30 hubs will fit, but maybe no one has ever tried it. I sketched and measured every arm and bolt hole on a 93 J30 and a 90 240 and they seemed identical. I thought about taking the whole spindle/hub/brake assy and trying to attach my 240 arms and struts to it but I hate to do it and find out the geometry is slightly off. I guess I'm the first to try it. I heard the J30 is a 240 chassis with a 300zx motor; the rear axels and LSD diff are direct bolt in, so it seems some of the 5 lug parts should be interchangable or at least the rears should be. 

No one knows that I know of. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

